# Panda Corys



## Daniel12490 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello everyone! I recently just set up a new aquarium and purchased two panda corys from my local fish shop. I wanted to know if I should get a few more, maybe 2 so that my total is 4? I heard and have read from sources that corys like to be in schools, so if so, I would like to add a few more corys. Also, should I plant some ground plants to give them a nicer habitat and should there be places for them to hide in? Thanks!


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Yes on plants and yes on schools.
Some Questions:
1. How long did you cycle the tank?
2. What size tank is it?
3. Filter?
4. Heater?
5. Substrate?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel12490 (Aug 3, 2013)

1)The tank was cycled for 1 week. This was due in part that I ordered a most of my fish online because the major pet stores do not have good quality looking fish or a large selection at that. 

2) The tank size is a 75 gallon.
3) Aqueon QuietFlow 55/75 (up to 90 gallons) on the box! 
4) Aqueon Submersible 200 Watt heater.
5) no substrate, just plain old river gravel.


----------



## Daniel12490 (Aug 3, 2013)

Currently there are four zebra danios in the tank, along with two black marble veiled angelfish


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Honestly, I would put ten or fifteen cories in that tank, but maybe that's just me. I don't have too much experience with angel fish, so I won't talk about those. I do, however, have experience with zebra danios, and I would do several more of those in that tank.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

since the tank has a long way to go until it is completely cycled i would wait awhile...
then i would start with 6-8 more panda cories..then a week later i would add a few more angels..no more then 3..a week or two later i would add 10-12 more danios..
you also need another one of those aqueon filters...the one you have is not enough..
you put river gravel in the tank that "IS" substrate...
you have plenty of room to put plenty of plants..


----------

